# Nonresident hunters might drop in ND



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

*Nonresident hunters might drop in ND *
By BLAKE NICHOLSON Associated Press Writer 
The Associated Press - Friday, August 22, 2008

BISMARCK, N.D.

Dry weather in prime duck territory might be more of a factor than high gas prices in determining whether North Dakota sees fewer out-of-state waterfowl hunters this fall, a state wildlife official says.

Most of the Missouri Coteau region has been dry, said Randy Kreil, the state Game and Fish Department's wildlife division chief.

*"There is a lack of huntable water in much of the state," he said.*

The prairie pothole region, a network of wetlands, stretches from central Iowa to northwest Alberta in Canada. In North Dakota, it stretches diagonally through the central part of the state. The most recent weekly report from the Agriculture Department shows much of that region is short on topsoil moisture, indicating how dry it has been.

The region is known for its ducks and geese, and to a lesser extent for other waterfowl such as tundra swan. The Game and Fish Department recently said that out of the 2,200 North Dakota swan licenses made available this year, more than 800 remain after the license lottery.

Carrie Whitney, the agency's licensing supervisor, said it is not unusual to have so many licenses left over.

"Most of them get picked up as the nonresidents are buying their waterfowl licenses in the next month or two," she said. "We've actually sold out every year."

North Dakota has had a swan season since 1988. This year's season is Oct. 4 through Jan. 2, 2009.

Whitney said she expects the swan license sellout trend to continue, though, "it depends upon gas prices, too. That will affect some of the nonresidents coming into the state this year," she said.

Kreil said lack of adequate rainfall in many areas is likely to be a bigger factor. Nonresident hunters who were frustrated by dry conditions in some areas last year "might rethink (coming) for a second year," he said.

Kreil said there is no way at this time of year to gauge the impact of high gas prices on the number of hunters coming into the state, because they can still buy licenses for such major seasons as deer and waterfowl.

"Some people will wait until the last minute," he said.

Fishing also cannot be used as a barometer. Game and Fish will not have license sales data compiled until next year, and fisheries chief Greg Power said no creel surveys are planned on major North Dakota lakes this year. But there are signs that the number of out-of-state anglers might be down this summer.

Judy Hoffer, tourism director for the Devils Lake Area Chamber of Commerce, said she thinks the number of nonresident anglers is down slightly at the lake, which is generally considered a world-class walleye fishery.

A summer tournament sponsored by the Chamber did not have a full field of anglers for the first time in its 32-year history, she said. Overall, "I think a lot more of our travelers are closer in-state than so far out of state, like they have been in the past," she said.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Looks like about 50-60% of normal precipitation in most areas. The birds will have to go somewhere though...


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Thing is, a terrible year in ND is still probably better than what most guys get in their home state.


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

slough said:


> Thing is, a terrible year in ND is still probably better than what most guys get in their home state.


Thats for sure down here in the south we don't get many ducks till after duck season. Low water or not I'm still headed that way Oct 7th till the 17th. I have made some very good friends up there over the years so it's good just to see old friends even if the hunting is not great


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

slough said:


> Thing is, a terrible year in ND is still probably better than what most guys get in their home state.


Ten bad years in a row in ND would still beat 10 good years in MN.


----------



## niener (Jan 7, 2008)

I agree with gundogguru and blhunter3, except in 15 good years in Iowa wouldn't equal 1 bad year in North Dakota. Such is life in a middle of the flyway state I guess.

We also have made very good friends in the state and return each year if only to see them and enjoy some time away from home even if the hunting is poor.


----------



## just ducky (Apr 27, 2005)

ditto to what has been said about a bad year there being a good year at home. Plus there's always upland birds to chase too :wink:


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

I agree that annual trips are a great tradition and should be continued. The reason that many residents of this state and members on these forums have posted the information is to set your expectations based on the state of the habitat and bird numbers.

I just hope that we don't see a bunch of negative feedback after hunters come out here and see many of the traditional areas really hurting... but it is good to hear that many who come here enjoy the people as much as the sport.


----------



## just ducky (Apr 27, 2005)

northdakotakid said:


> ...but it is good to hear that many who come here enjoy the people as much as the sport.


Personally, there are only a couple people out of our crew of 10-14 that come to ND each fall that are truly interested in limit shoots. Most of us could care less how many birds we take. For me, it's like taking a step back in time the minute I enter the state. People are so friendly, and the small town atmosphere is just something that many of us don't have at home. Even the small, rural towns here in the industrialized midwest are much different than your small towns. I could give you story after story of the hospitality we've been shown in the years I've been coming out. That's why I say water or no water, high gas prices or not, we'll be there. It's about so much more than hunting to us.


----------



## limitsbynoon (Aug 25, 2008)

I agree - Mn nice is a bunch of bull, if you want to meet and talk to extra nice people go to ND, although having a great day hunting is a blast, the other half is having fun in ND


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

I agree with Just Ducky, the time spent in North Dakota....experiencing the scenery, friendly people and hunting (even in "bad years") exceeds that which many of us find at home.
My camp will be hosting 13+ non-resident hunters throughout the fall season. Most are retired guys. None care whether they limit out or not.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Well I am glad to read most come here just to enjoy all that ND has to offer. The hunting as many have said here, is better that home on a good year even if the conditions are terrible this year. To all making the fall migration to hunt ND, enjoy it and also respect it, just like we do. Good luck to everybody.


----------



## George Zahradka (Aug 27, 2008)

We this is my 1st post on a new forum.... I've been coming out to ND for 14 years and this will be my 1st year i miss.... don't get me wrong i like shooting just about as much as anyone, but just being out there is the best part seeing all our friends that we made over the years even the shreiff pulled us over on the way home last year to tell us how much we'll be missed ......i'm getting sad thinking of not making out 
you guys don't know what you have out there we'll miss it this year but hopefully we'll get back next year.....


----------



## Hatchie Dawg (Mar 22, 2003)

Making the 14th trip in a row this year. For the first time I'm having to drive the 18 hours by myself. I'm not sure how that will go.

I think the nonresidents will be down a bit compared to past years. The drought, economy, and gas have to make an impact. I came close to bailing myself.

I did see North Dakota just after the water returned and before the ducks returned. I was in the heart of the Missouri Coteau, and there were few, actually very few ducks, and no geese to be seen.

At least the pheasants are back

HD


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> you guys don't know what you have out there


Oh yes we do!!! :wink: 
There isn't a day in the fall that goes by that I am not ecstatic to be living here!!!!


----------



## GreenMachine (Apr 2, 2008)

Dry years on the ND Prairie have meant exceptional seasons in western MN. also, with the decline in resident hunters in MN it's no longer a difficult task finding water that is huntable.

If you get the rains leading up to October then I would expect a lot of last minute license purchases from non-residents. Otherwise the GnF will be way short of cash this year.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

This is pretty bad.

Statement as of 10:05 AM MDT on August 31, 2008

... Wind Advisory remains in effect until 10 PM CDT /9 PM MDT/
this evening...

Expect increasing winds this afternoon... becoming sustained from
the south at 25 to 35 mph with gusts of 40 to 45 mph in the
Bismarck and Mandan area... and points south along the Missouri
River. Winds will be stronger across the James River Valley... with
sustained southerly winds of 30 to 40 mph with gusts of 45 to 50
mph.

Use caution if traveling across south central and southeastern
North Dakota this afternoon and early evening. Boaters should
also prepare for very windy conditions and rough waters on area
lakes and rivers in the advisory area... and use extra caution when
on the water. Winds will slowly decrease after sunset.

A Wind Advisory means that winds of 35 mph are expected. Winds
this strong can make driving difficult... especially for high
profile vehicles. Use extra caution.

Record Report

Statement as of 02:34 am CDT on August 31, 2008

... Record high temperature set at Bismarck and Dickinson ND...

a record high temperature of 100 degrees was set at Bismarck ND
yesterday... Saturday August 30. This breaks the old record of 97 set
in 1948.

All you NR's need to bring some water with you if you expect to see ANY waterfowl this year. :eyeroll:


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

I was out earlier today with the kids doing some scouting for Dove opener and there are area's that are dry that I have not seen dry since the late 80's. Very depressing.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Its been way to dry out there/here. Its like gunpowder dry.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

> a record high temperature of 100 degrees was set at Bismarck ND
> yesterday... Saturday August 30. This breaks the old record of 97 set
> in 1948.


Water goes fast when it's 100 deg. and high winds, sad to hear but it definatialy goes in cycles. Maybe MN will get a few birds back this fall, not wishing a drought on anyone but you have to take the good with the bad. We have no control over it....


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Where there is drought there is flood and where there is flood there is drought. Yes birds come to MN so I get get a duck


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Out NW of Jamestown, sloughs are in tough shape. Still water but many sloughs that have been around for a decade are dry or close too. Big water is hurting too with lots of islands and rock piles showing up. At our house, there was about a 1000 acre slough thats now cut into 4 separate sloughs.

tougher times ahead in my opinion


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Theres a pretty good book out there by Michael Furtman called "On the Wings of a North Wind" I have read this a couple of times and have always enjoyed it. The book is abought his journey from N. MN to Sask, Manitoba, ND, SD and farther south following the migration during the late 80's and the drought. It is a good read about ducks, geese, dogs and the effect mother nature and man has on the land.

Seeing this thread reminded me of this book...


----------



## GreenMachine (Apr 2, 2008)

There is a good side to drought, although as a hunter it's hard to take. The sloughs and potholes on the Dakota plains need a drawdown periodically to regenerate the vegetation and invertebrates. They also need a complete drawdown periodically to rid themselves of unwanted fish and minnows.

The plains will bounce back right-quick when the normal rains and runoff come back.


----------



## niener (Jan 7, 2008)

Good post GreenMachine, droughts are a necessary evil, until we can protect and reverse the damage done to wetlands throughout this country, so that droughts don't have the impact on the waterfowl that they do now, it is something we will all have to live with.


----------

